
Ask HN: Is Web Server in AWS required when using S3 for static assets? - sirkarthik
For apps deployed in AWS, why would you use a Web Server, if you were to use S3 for all the static-assets?
======
mtmail
You're right. You don't need a webserver then.

~~~
sirkarthik
AWS Reference Architecture for Web App hosting
([http://media.amazonwebservices.com/architecturecenter/AWS_ac...](http://media.amazonwebservices.com/architecturecenter/AWS_ac_ra_web_01.pdf))
shows S3 as being used for static assets and CloudFront to deliver it.
Interesting they also show a Web Server under the ELB, making the reader why
would one use it, given that S3 is used to store all the static assets.

